# HARC ROUND #4 AT VERTIGO/ULTIMATE RC THIS SATURDAY!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's time to get your HARC on ladies!

There has been some "preliminary" smack talk thus far, so let the real games now officially begin!

Willy, I got my SC ready to go and aimed straight at ya!

We're coming off of a 120 entry race last month, so help us keep that 100+ entry mark up!!

Looking forward to an awesome weekend!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

cant wait. getting all my cars ready for some good racing.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yea!! I have been ready for the past two weeks! 

Has the layout been changed/improved/modified?


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

What time will the gates/track open Saturday? 

I hope to have my car together by then and would like to take advantage of all the practice time I can get before the race. Lord knows I'm gonna need it after a 5+ year vacation.


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

What's the typical class line up down there? It would be quite a drive for me and I am curious to see what I would run.

Thanks!

HouTexs


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

nitro buggy sportsman and expert
nitro/e truggy 
e buggy sportsman and expert
4wd short course


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> It's time to get your HARC on ladies!
> 
> There has been some "preliminary" smack talk thus far, so let the real games now officially begin!
> 
> Willy, I got my SC ready to go and aimed straight at ya!


Well bring it SUCKA!!! I considered leaving the old Ofna at home, but several of ya are calling me out!

Looking fwd to a fun weekend!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone know if the road has been opened up to 2 way traffic yet?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

LMAO, typo sure, lol, you electric guys go hard on the smack talk, good one CV!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> LMAO, typo sure, lol, you electric guys go hard on the smack talk, good one CV!


Believe me, it was a REALLY funny typo.....like probably would qualify for that website dedicated to iPhone typos if it was on an iPhone.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

There will be a layout change for the weekend. Gates open at 8a.

The road is not "officially" open in both directions, but is built and many people are already using it. Beware of "officials" though...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in Derrick.

Looking forward to some Vertigo action......has been too long for me!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We're gonna be there!

So everyone better bring a helmet and wear a cup!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I m gonna have a suprise for my fellow nitro buggy rivals....

Hehe..........


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Still trying to figure out a way to get out of second. Face the facts:slimer:


skillett said:


> I m gonna have a suprise for my fellow nitro buggy rivals....
> 
> Hehe..........


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*well*

U can always find a way out of second, that's the point of racing, to have fun with friends, and to do ur best to win first place. Keep it up Skillit.:headknock


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Well with Ryan Mosley in the mix we are all gonna have hard time.....


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

That Mosley guy SUX!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

wily said:


> That Mosley guy SUX!


+1 and a sandbagger:rotfl:


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be there for sure... When is the layout suspected to be finished?


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

wily said:


> That Mosley guy SUX!


A clear breach of trash talking etiquette Willy! It's only Tuesday. C'mon Man! That's late Thursday or even Friday talk. Shape up!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Tha skinny said:


> I'll be there for sure... When is the layout suspected to be finished?


We'll be working on the track Wed-Fri, so nobody will be on the new layout until Sat.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

you guys have big plans for the track? cant wait to run on the new layout.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

He knows I was kidding. I always give skillet a hard time one here. Skillet is an excellent driver. 
Don't let them tell you about sandbaggin Mosley. Keep doing what your doing. Your doing GREAT!!!!


Merdith said:


> U can always find a way out of second, that's the point of racing, to have fun with friends, and to do ur best to win first place. Keep it up Skillit.:headknock


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

skillett said:


> I m gonna have a suprise for my fellow nitro buggy rivals....
> 
> Hehe..........


You must have bought an Xray


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys, it looks like I will be able to make this one.

What would you guys like to cover for the instructional clinic?

I was thinking of doing suspension, anti-squat, kick-up and toe....what do you think?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

U


jbranham50 said:


> Hey guys, it looks like I will be able to make this one.
> 
> What would you guys like to cover for the instructional clinic?
> 
> I was thinking of doing suspension, anti-squat, kick-up and toe....what do you think?


Excellent Jason that's very helpful....


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> Hey guys, it looks like I will be able to make this one.
> 
> What would you guys like to cover for the instructional clinic?
> 
> I was thinking of doing suspension, anti-squat, kick-up and toe....what do you think?


+1 sounds good to me to!


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> +1 sounds good to me to!


Awesome, that's something I've been trying to mess with recently. So sounds good to me.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

got two cars done, now only 4 more to go.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats crazy


tebone626 said:


> got two cars done, now only 4 more to go.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yea, it gets hectic for sure. not to bad when i have a couple weeks before the next race. Brendan is starting to work on his on stuff, but i still have to check them out, so he knows what to fix


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Have any thought of recording the clinics and posting on youtube or something. For the guys who can't make it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to sat i haven't been Ultimate Rc since they expanded the track.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

got all the rope off and flated most of the track. ready to kick dericks *****.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow, you guys have been busting butt. cant wait to see the new layout


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

*Hey*

What time does racing start?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Right on, right on....*

A new layout, how exciting.......


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

gates open at 8, and racing starts at 1.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

As part of the transition from Vertigo to Ultimate RC, the Vertigo website has been canceled. I'm not sure if Ultimate will have a site, but i'll post up if so.

On another note, gear up!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Verti goat said:


> As part of the transition from Vertigo to Ultimate RC, the Vertigo website has been canceled. I'm not sure if Ultimate will have a site, but i'll post up if so.
> 
> On another note, gear up!


that sux the website was cool.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm guessing Vertigo gift certificates aren't worth anything now.. is that correct?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep reading about the name change, did the guys sell out or just do a name change. I like vertigo better, sounds original.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Can someone ask glen if he plans on having more lights for this race? I know the last time it was very difficult to see the back corners.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

the last time i was out there for the swagger, the lights were still the same. not sure if he plans on adding lights or not.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey is coming...But I am a few parts down...I need some Hub pins..the big uns, On the wheel, I broke two whippin up on Skillet at the river...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> the last time i was out there for the swagger, the lights were still the same. not sure if he plans on adding lights or not.


 I cant see well anyways, lights are for the a main...I will be in the shadows....LOL!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

what buggy you running, i have some pins for the rc8's.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Muge MBX6 I got some old Jammin pins in but they are kinda small, I am sure I will find some at the track, but thanks for offerin up Bro!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

no prob. they may work come look me up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Come find me Monkey.....I should have them.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Monkey I am sure I have some.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone has them. Can't believe you don't. Lol


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> Monkey is coming...But I am a few parts down...I need some Hub pins..the big uns, On the wheel, I broke two whippin up on Skillet at the river...


 It sure makes me feel good when people have to drive
their cars to near breakage to beat me.....lol
I've got a suprise for you this weekend gorrilla nutz.....


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Everyone has them. Can't believe you don't. Lol


 I could not belive it either...I was in shock :headknock I never broke them before..But it was worth it...Pan head (Skillet!) :slimer:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks all who offered, I just had a crane wreck in NC so I doubt I can race in the Morning, Off to North Carolina, or at least a weekend dealing with this ****. Cannot trust anyone these days, It was just a 250' Tower crane...No body hurt, I am just ****** frikkin jib pendants..


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

track done with 2 more lights for the corners


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

sweet cant wait!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to all who worked on the track and ran the race. I had a blast!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to all that came out to race, lots of new and familiar faces. We were just a few shy of that 100 entry mark, which means the average for HARC entries this year is already on pace to be higher than last year. Can't do this without the leadership of CV and the time it takes to organize this event. I know Houston will be on the r/c map worldwide soon if we hold steady at this pace!

Thanks to Reavis and all the other guys who helped with the last minute conversion of the crossover. It was fun while it lasted...

Since the Vertigo site is no longer up, I am going to start a mailing list like River does for the results. If you want me to add you to the mailing list, send me an email from the account you want on the list and your name to [email protected]. I will get the results out in a few days after getting some of you guys added to the list. I look forward to more racing soon!


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Had a blast yesterday, can't wait for the race at river side. Great racing lance, hope to beat ya at river..... Hey terry thanks for the hot dogs, they where good... Thanks to all they guys who worked on the track, it was awsome. Well now just have to wait on cv to get the results posted....


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks to Reavis and all the other guys who helped with the last minute conversion of the crossover. It was fun while it lasted...
[/QUOTE said:


> Yes!! Thanks guys for the work on the crossover. It was very fun at the start of practice but it quickly became rough and difficult to jump. Some quick thinking and effort fixed that!!
> 
> Thanks to all involved in orginizing and running the races. This was my second HARC race and I'm having a blast.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I had a great time yesterday! The track was definitely different than what I'm used to but was fun for sure, you really had to be careful on the throttle! 

Btw.... If anyone picked up a Hudy tuning driver please let me know!!!! The is the second time I have been out to this facility and have had something taken out of my bag. Last time I actually had 2 hotshots and another screw driver "taken" out of my pit bag!

It really gets old guys! If it's not yours don't take it! I'm tired of race days costing me in tools!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought I heard someone saying that they had found a Hudy screwdriver at some point when I was on the drivers stand. Couldn't tell you who it was cause I was driving but if it was yours, maybe they'll read your post and get it back to you.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Skinny. I left my pit bag in pit lane all day and nothing was taken. Maybe you should check around before you start accusing guys.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> Skinny. I left my pit bag in pit lane all day and nothing was taken. Maybe you should check around before you start accusing guys.


HUUUMMMMM Lets see,

Take something from Mark's bag and get the hell beat out of you by a 6'3 230 pound guy and have him tell you it cost 300 hundred dollar, or take something from a guy name " Tha Skinny" and take your chances ,

Just kidding guys, Chris I hope you find your stuff. Mark your a good guy bro. As for me well I'm still looking for my spare transponder :headknock.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you still do not have your transponder? We need to help you with that. I will find them!! lol

I have marked most of my tools with white marking paint. maybe ya'll should try something like that.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who knows what the guy looks like, and what kind of buggy what he running?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> you still do not have your transponder? We need to help you with that. I will find them!! lol
> 
> I have marked most of my tools with white marking paint. maybe ya'll should try something like that.





mmorrow said:


> Who knows what the guy looks like, and what kind of buggy what he running?


Here is the info Mark, I'm sure they will pop up somewhere and give it back.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=333332


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Skinny. I left my pit bag in pit lane all day and nothing was taken. Maybe you should check around before you start accusing guys.


Mark... Really.... Well I know it was there when I went onto the drivers stand.... The same guy pits for me everytime (Jason) soooo from what I have gathered... People think they are entitled to what ever is on pit row????

And believe me.... I asked around!!


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha skinny said:


> I had a great time yesterday! The track was definitely different than what I'm used to but was fun for sure, you really had to be careful on the throttle!
> 
> Btw.... If anyone picked up a Hudy tuning driver please let me know!!!! The is the second time I have been out to this facility and have had something taken out of my bag. Last time I actually had 2 hotshots and another screw driver "taken" out of my pit bag!
> 
> It really gets old guys! If it's not yours don't take it! I'm tired of race days costing me in tools!


hey skinny, my dad picked up a screw driver off the ground under the work bench and took it to the announcer's booth, which Jerry Parker was announcing at the time. Jerry announced that the screw diver could be picked up at the announcer's booth. thats the last we saw or heard of it


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

bcrase95 said:


> hey skinny, my dad picked up a screw driver off the ground under the work bench and took it to the announcer's booth, which Jerry Parker was announcing at the time. Jerry announced that the screw diver could be picked up at the announcer's booth. thats the last we saw or heard of it


Thanks for the info Brandon. Guess I didn't hear the announcement!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

so maybe it accidentally fell of the table onto the ground. hum


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times....*

I'm glad that we have such great places to race in the Houston Area. I had a blast and it seems everyone did. Bring it on Summertime....SPF100 is ready....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome day of racing guys! Thanks again to everyone who participated, and thanks again to Derrick/Jerry for running the show and getting the track prepped, and to the owners of Ultimate for letting us their facility.

Like Derrick said, it won't be long and we'll be averaging 100+ entries at every race, and there are very few other places in the world that have LOCAL races that pull in a regular crowd of 100+ entries! 

Already ready to go racing again!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

At the next race can we remove that shiny mirror that was in the middle of the track? it was blinding my view.










OOOPPPPPPSSSS I was just informed that it was Jason Reavis with his shirt off :biggrin::biggrin:, Thanks for working on the track Jason I hope you had some sunblock on.

Matt


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes i announced that i had a screwdriver in the booth but no one come to get it i still have it lol jason reavis thanks for all the people that helped with track work


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice, thanks. I'll just grab it next time. 

And yes anything is possible.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am glad that we have a bunch of good guys, and I do not have to use all 230 ++ lbs. to become the enforcer. lol.

still on the look out for the transponder!!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

230.......yea right! ; )

Thanks to Ultimate RC and the work they did on the track. I thought it actualy made the lay out better.

I had a great time Saturday, sorry I couldn't get to the clinic due to some electronical issues in practice. Thanks to the guy who did get my car shut off in time or I would have lost a brand new motor.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*230?!?*

Far be it from me to comment on someone's size but...

I think Mark's head probably goes about 230.

Based on head size, he should weigh somewhere around 7 or 8 hundred pounds!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You know the human head is supposed to weigh 8 pounds. Pretty sure Mark wrecks that average. LOL


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

This isn't a Vertigo/Ultimate RC specific problem. 
I have yet to leave a HARC race at Mike's with a tuning screwdriver. The last one I actually handed it to a guy to use right at the start of the main. I don't think he took it on purpose because it was a crappy craftsman, but I haven't seen him since then so he probably doesn't even realize he still has it. 
Things start happening pretty fast in the pits at the start of a race or if a car flames out. People seem to grab what is close to fix a problem so I don't think there are any bad intentions. Stuff happens, screwdrivers get dropped and hot shots get mixed up because they all look alike.

By the way I keep an eye on Mark's stuff when he's not around just so he won't think it was me that took something! 
We're in the same weight class but he has me by a mile on reach so I don't want to have to go there!


Oh yeah, sorry for jinxing you on the glow plug Rubine!sad3sm


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

One more thing!

Who ever it was that announced the expert heat race and the couple of heats after that, great job!!!!

He actually got me out of my seat in the shade just to go watch the rest of that race! How much would it cost to hire him for the rest of the season?

Not that I don't enjoy Jerry yelling at the drivers on the stand to quit yelling at the marshal's and drive better! 

That's always entertaining too!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That was some great announcing. Made me jealous.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Definately had a great time this weekend! Thanks to the track crew for giving us a great track to race on. That being said, I defiantely can't wait for the next one! Accept maybe next time i won't have any horrible crashes that take me out of the main early! lol


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

had an amazing time racing. thanks Phil for giving me such an intense race in the sportsman A main. and to everyone else who put the race together. thanks guys!


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in too and say I had a great time. I wish I would have performed better but I guess after being out of the hobby for 5 or 6+ years I shouldn't be too hard on myself. 

I noticed some really nice improvements that most of you probably take for granted these days, like.... (Remember that I've been gone for quiet a while) 

1. No frequency conflicts. Being able to turn your radio on without having to track down a channel clip is awesome! 
2. Personal transponders. Not having to juggle the house transponders and trying to track it down when the last guy forgot to return it after his race. 
3. The organization and lap counting software seems much more efficient than back in the day. 

Overall the hobby and equipment has improved leaps and bounds over what it was only a few years ago.


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife took a bunch of pics too. She's working on getting them processed and I'll post them up when they're ready. 

She had a great time shooting the cars and may start tagging along with me to the races more often. I'll probably bring my camera next time too and shoot between my races. 

She's a little nervous about getting too close to the track, but I aint skeered. If it's feasible and doesn't interfere with the racing I'd like to try to get some "up close and personal" track level type pics. That is if it's ok with the guys in charge. :cheers:


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> That was some great announcing. Made me jealous.


No need to be jealous Darren.

You have a style all your own that is really appreciated by those of us old enough to enjoy a beverage!:cheers:


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, glad you and your wife had a great time at the race. My wife comes sometimes and also takes pictures of the races. Well I know when I took some pictures on the track I made sure I was next to a marshall so I didnt have to look for cars needing to be flipped. But my wife might be at the next race. Glad your back.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> One more thing!
> 
> Who ever it was that announced the expert heat race and the couple of heats after that, great job!!!!
> 
> ...


That service is available. PM for details.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Tony thanks again. That was awesome.

"now on center stage we have diamond."


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Half price Crown shots, next two songs!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Ducatibilt said:


> Oh yeah, sorry for jinxing you on the glow plug Rubine!sad3sm


Not your fault Dan, at least I got home early, but thanks for all your help!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I missed the mains...had to catch a plane, sorry for bugging out, Monkey may be out of town for a bit...Gotta Deal wit it... Darn track was to dusty anyway, great job X'in out the crossover, that was not racin..it was wreckin...overall nice layout, but some more H2o would not hurt, I suck dirt all day, 20 minute breaks? nice to have but thats over an hour jerking my tail, had to bail, thats all Monkey has to say glad the troops had a fun day!


----------



## Rob D (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a great time this past weekend. I just want to thank everyone that helped me out i couldn't have raced without the pit help.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Veritgo/Ultimate RC would benifit more if there was a quick water inbetween heats. I had fun driving on the slick surface but with the sprinklers and a man getting the spots where they can't reach would make running on the track a lot more fun and the competition would be better too. 

This is how the Nitro Challenge was ran. They did a quick water inbetween heats to keep it consistent for all and also no tire wear.

Something to think about and work on before the TSS Finals. What do you think?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

+1 a little H2O would have been great! Several others have expressed the same opinion.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Absolutely*

I try not to say anything about dry tracks because it seems like I'm being critical, but yeah the track could use some water between heats, or at least for the mains.....


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

Merdith said:


> I try not to say anything about dry tracks because it seems like I'm being critical, but yeah the track could use some water between heats, or at least for the mains.....


the only bad thing about watering the track is everybody is tryin to get their car set up to the dry dirt, and if you water it, then you hav to change your entire setup.


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

although some water is ok you dont want to hav too much on the track to where you hav to change your setup.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We used to water between rounds and mains, but (anybody who's ever worked a track already knows the answer) people complained about it being wet and dirty. Some even complained it made the track inconsistent since it had different levels of moisture throughout the day.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess what I would recommend is trying to keep the surface
consistent.If you let guys chase for the right setup on the track then all
the sudden flood the track then thats not right....
But keeping the surface from drying out is ok....
As long as you try to keep it consistent...


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it would be something to try at the next rd and then compare the responses afterwards. The main thing I would do as far as setup would be tires. I'm only talking about a light surface soaking before the heat, it would stay more consistent than you think. Besides I would rather knock off a little build up than have that fine dust find its way into my engine. By the end of the heat you would be surprised at how clean your car would come off the track, with the temp outside it would almost be dried up anyways. More traction = more fun to me.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

if you water between each heat, then you wouldnt be chasing your set up near as much as you think, because the track will be watered before everyround. i heard more people complaining about what tires to run, cause it was to slick, but if it was moist, most of us know the tires to run. just my .02


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I vote for water if your taking votes.My car was all over the place it didn't matter what tires i ran it was crazy loose their is way way to much sand on the track to run dry.Traction would have been sweet if it would have been wet (imo). Mikes can run dry because its very constant its atleast 90% clay.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You know it was a good race when people are still talking about and the thread is still alive a week later!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They used to water before the track overhaul. Are the sprinkles set up to water? If so the race organizera also Race. So, I don't think its an issue of whether to water or not, maybe the sprinklers werent setup right for this race. 

Besides every guy on here likes it better when it's wet!!! Makes for some fun times when its wet....LOL


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

i ran sweep battle stars in the main and they hooked up great


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Thanks to all that came out to race, lots of new and familiar faces. We were just a few shy of that 100 entry mark, which means the average for HARC entries this year is already on pace to be higher than last year. Can't do this without the leadership of CV and the time it takes to organize this event. I know Houston will be on the r/c map worldwide soon if we hold steady at this pace!
> 
> Thanks to Reavis and all the other guys who helped with the last minute conversion of the crossover. It was fun while it lasted...
> 
> Since the Vertigo site is no longer up, I am going to start a mailing list like River does for the results. If you want me to add you to the mailing list, send me an email from the account you want on the list and your name to [email protected]. I will get the results out in a few days after getting some of you guys added to the list. I look forward to more racing soon!


Did you email the results out ?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

JustinK said:


> Did you email the results out ?


Yes, last night. I'll go back and see if I missed you somehow.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Updated points? :work:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have them tallied.....just not entered onto my spreadsheet.

Will be a few more days.......new job is VERY busy.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

No rush! Just wondering.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Points up!!!!!!!


----------

